# عندما تبدع العائلة اليابانية (فن البنتو )



## paul iraqe (1 أكتوبر 2015)

في العادة حينما يذهب الأطفال إلى مدارسهم، أو الأب إلى عمله، فإن الأم تحضر لأبنائها وزوجها ما يحتاجون إليه من أكل حين التواجد بالمدرسة أو بالعمل، وغالبا ما يكون هذا عبارة عن وجبات سريعة. لكن اليابانيون دأبوا على الاختلاف في عديد الأمور، لذلك فالأمهات باليابان اختلفن عن غيرهن في هذا الأمر، فأين يتجلى هذا الاختلاف يا ترى؟

من المعروف عند اليابانيين أن الأم لا تكتفي بإعداد الأكل الذي يحمله أولادها إلى المدرسة أو زوجها إلى العمل في مجرد علب عادية بطريقة تقليدية مثلما جرت به العادة عند أمهات العالم، بل إنها تولي اهتماما خاصا وكبيرا لهذه العملية، وتحرص جيدا على تحضير وجبات مميزة أساسها الأرز مع بعض الخضر واللحم أو السمك، لتلفها في علب بشكل مميز تعبر به عن حبها لزوجها وأبنائها، وتلك العلب هي ما يعرف في اليابان باسم “بنتو” (Bento).
وعلى الرغم من توفر هذه العلب بمختلف الأشكال والأحجام على امتداد المتاجر في اليابان، إلا أن العديد من الأمهات تفضلن أن تتميزن في تصميم علب بنتو بشكل فريد وخلاق، وهذا ما دفعني إلى أن أنتقى لكم مجموعة من التصاميم الرائعة لما يمكن أن نطلق عليه “فن البنتو”..


----------



## candy shop (16 أكتوبر 2015)

افكار جميله جدا 
واشكال حلوه اوى 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## paul iraqe (17 أكتوبر 2015)

candy shop قال:


> افكار جميله جدا
> واشكال حلوه اوى
> ربنا يباركك​






شكرا جزيلا اختي الفاضلة لردكم الكريم

تحياتي وتقديري لكم

دمتم بكل خير وعز وبركة


----------



## +إيرينى+ (19 أكتوبر 2015)

*الصراحة الصراحة اليابانيين دول من عالم آخر 

دا أنا كنت بأتابع شوية يوتيوبات يابانى عن الأكل 

تفاجأت الصراحة 


عالم تانية خالص 

الصراحة اتوقع ان ربنا حيخصص ليهم كوكب لوحدهم فى السما 

حرام دول يبقوا معانا 

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع 

من ضمن الموضوعات الل اذهلتنى عن اليابان 

*​


----------



## paul iraqe (19 أكتوبر 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *الصراحة الصراحة اليابانيين دول من عالم آخر
> 
> دا أنا كنت بأتابع شوية يوتيوبات يابانى عن الأكل
> 
> ...





بالضبط .. اتفق معاكي على ما تفضلتي به

فعلا اليابانيين شعب راقي جدا ومتميز بكل شئ

واستطاعوا ان يبنوا انسانهم وبلدهم في فترة وجيزة جدا 


شكرا جزيلا يا ست الكل لردكم الكريم 

تحياتي وتقديري لكم

دمتم بكل خير وعز وبركة


----------



## أَمَة (20 أكتوبر 2015)

المحبة لا تتعب ولا تتأفف من الخدمة.
المرأة اليابانية تعمل مثل كل نساء العالم، ومع ذلك لا تختصر في تحضير الوجبات الغذائية لعائلتها.

موضوع مميز فعلا.
شكرا يا بول.


----------



## paul iraqe (20 أكتوبر 2015)

أَمَة قال:


> المحبة لا تتعب ولا تتأفف من الخدمة.
> المرأة اليابانية تعمل مثل كل نساء العالم، ومع ذلك لا تختصر في تحضير الوجبات الغذائية لعائلتها.
> 
> موضوع مميز فعلا.
> شكرا يا بول.





العفو - بالخدمة لكل الطيبين

ممنون منكم جدا للمشاركة واثراء الموضوع

تحياتي وتقديري لكم

دمتم بكل خير وعز وبركة


----------

